# Red Alert 2 Menu problem



## dat2705 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a Weird Red Alert 2 problem.
When I start my Red Alert 2 everything works great. No problem with graphics or anything, but the menu is Scr***ed. 
:banghead:

I have no clue at all what's wrong. I cant create games i can only join and first when i try to join it says "New" (Look screenshot). Also when i get into game the "Grapichs" Are kinda Weird.

I have tried several fixes but non of them appear to work.

I am running it on:

MSI GT780DX: Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Mainboard : Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-1761
Chipset : Intel Sandy Bridge
Processor : Intel Core i7 2720QM @ 2200MHz
Physical Memory : 8192MB (2 x 4096 DDR3-SDRAM ) (Kingston HyperX)
Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M (1,5 GB GDDR5)
Hard Disk : Western Digital WD7500BPKT-22PK4T0 (750GB) (7200 RPM)
DVD-Rom Drive : Toshiba-Samsung CDDVDW TS-L633F
DVD-Rom Drive : MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM
Monitor Type : N173HGE-L11 - 17 inches
Network Card : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
Network Card : Intel
Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (64-bit)
DirectX : Version 11.00
Windows Performance Index : 5.9 on 7.9











Here you see another example when i have joined a room:


----------



## dat2705 (Feb 18, 2012)

Also i can add that it works perfect in singleplayer ( No errors of any kind)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
try to run the game as administrator and run it in compatibility with Windows XP SP2 or SP3


----------



## dat2705 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well i need to do that to be able to start the game so done that, and not to mention that the game works 100% perfect when i dont enter the network mode. As you see from the pricture i'm missing a button. But im running it in compabilitymode and as admin. I think its something with my graphicscard settings or somthing with the LAN patch (But it worked for others so why not for me? :/ ).


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the in-game in LAN mode has the same issue like in menu?
did you start a game in LAN and found out that their any graphical issues?


----------



## dat2705 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well i do have a few issues aswell when i get ingame, but mainly the issue is that i cant create games. I think its something about resolution that causes this problem. Since im missing things. Also if i try to join a game and its full it pops up a smal square telling me that its full but the text is half outside the square.
But if i dont enter LAN mode it works like a charm (No unknown issues )
Ofc i do have the same issues as everyone else (Performance)
But i fixed it in Nvidia Control Panel


----------



## dat2705 (Feb 18, 2012)

RockmasteR said:


> the in-game in LAN mode has the same issue like in menu?
> did you start a game in LAN and found out that their any graphical issues?



And no i can see the buttons in game but the minimap is broken. Except for that everything works ingame. But when i try to join etc it doesnt work. (Cant see buttons, text on eachother etc)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm wondering if you can run this in DOS Box, it's worth a shot but I'm not entirely certain.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

this could be due to the 64 bit windows 7

Try this fix

RA2/YR LAN fix (XP, Vista, W7 - x86, x64) download - C&C: Red Alert 2 Game - Mod DB

don't know if it works but worth the shot


----------



## dat2705 (Feb 18, 2012)

RockmasteR said:


> this could be due to the 64 bit windows 7
> 
> Try this fix
> 
> ...



Already tried it. Also when i download the game this file is included
(Pirated game verision)
When i download it its already Patched and Lan Patch/Fix applie.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

dat2705 said:


> (Pirated game verision)
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's more than likely your problem. I run Command and Conquer The First Decade on my Win 7 64 bit and all games work perfectly. Pirated software is a huge gamble and most times can contain virus's and such.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please read the forum rules. We don't offer any support for pirated software or any other illegal activities. Thread closed.


----------

